# Possible to hand in notice while on sick leave?



## chunkycat (13 Oct 2011)

I am on sick leave at the moment [new hip] and have been offerd a new job.  Can I hand in my notice while I'm on sick leave.  I have to give 1 month.      New job to start asap.


----------



## Mizen Head (13 Oct 2011)

Certainly you can. They are managing without you now so there is no chance they will insist on the months notice.


----------



## Purple (14 Oct 2011)

There should be no reason not to.


----------



## ajapale (14 Oct 2011)

I think there is a moral question here. If your employer provides a generous sick pay scheme and if you are a key member of his team I think that your employer may have an expectation that you dont leave him abruptly during a period of sick leave.


----------



## JoeRoberts (18 Oct 2011)

If you are ready to start a new job should you still be on sick leave with current job ?
I would surely say they won't mind at all if you don't give notice.


----------

